# Just Curious



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

What is everyone's favorite line to use?
I like sufix but im curious what everyone else likes, also what do you prefer mono or braid


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Ande Back Country for conventional reels and big spinners.

Fireline crystal or original goes on my small spinners usually.

Damn its still winter ain't it.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a few rods with braid or fireline, but I still prefer mono. I like Sufix Tri+ clear. BBG is also underrated. Good stuff.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

Suffix siege followed by stern stamina for casting. Power pro for spinning


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Sufix tri+ for my mono rods.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I like Sufix tri also.


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

Stren original hi-vis gold but 17 seems to be getting hard to find. Sufix tri + second.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use BOTH


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I use fire line on smaller LT rigs and power pro on heavier rigs. I did get some 20# suffix 832 and like it better than PP. The next time I respool I will change to 832.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Here ya go, read on McDuff......

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/search.php?searchid=115767


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Ande Back Country for conventional reels and big spinners.
> 
> Fireline crystal or original goes on my small spinners usually.
> 
> Damn its still winter ain't it.





amen ....plus one...


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

suffix 832 with about 4 ft. of bite leader, I laugh at those who still use mono. on any type of reel, spend a few dollars more and get braid.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Every time I hear someone snap thier rig off on a cast I can't help laughing;-)


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Jersey Hunter said:


> suffix 832 with about 4 ft. of bite leader, I laugh at those who still use mono. on any type of reel, spend a few dollars more and get braid.


Why???


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Suffix Tri & Ande Back Country. Never use braid, tried it and hate it.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> Why???


1. Thinner holds bottom with less weight.
2. Think it is easier to cast after it's wet.
3. No stretch better feel of the bite.
4. May get more distance with thinner line.
5. If some jerk crosses you there's a good chance of cutting him off.
6. If the braid is heavy enough chances are you don't need a shock leader as long as your don't go crazy with the cast.

On the flip side I think it picks up more weed you need a mono leader to stop cuts when landing 
fish. Think the pluses out weigh the minuses.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh my...


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

buckeyenut10 said:


> Wwhat is everyone's favorite line to use?I like sufix but im curious what everyone else likes, also what do you prefer mono or braid



I think your main question is very broad . You will get alot of options with diff opions because not everyone gonna be using the same equipment/setup for every targeted species. Just knowing where I'm firshing from or on will determine alot of what I'm going use for what I'm targeting. But I use both braid and mono .pp suffix fireline bbg


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

IPNURWATER said:


> I think your main question is very broad . You will get alot of options with diff opions because not everyone gonna be using the same equipment/setup for every targeted species. Just knowing where I'm firshing from or on will determine alot of what I'm going use for what I'm targeting. But I use both braid and mono .pp suffix fireline bbg


I'm not really asking a question, i just think it would be cool if we had a thread of people talking about their lines.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I prefer mono for the following reasons:
a. Cost vs benefit...I do not want to pay for the learning curve of braid on ny conventionals. One good backlash and I would be hot.
b. Cost vs benefit 2...Basically the same except for wind knots for my spinners.
c. Abrasion...The ocean is full of sharp objects (sand, rocks, shells, teeth, and tails) and it is my understanding that braid does not resist cuts all too well.
d. Knots...I don't get enough fish time to stay sharp on knots and it appears that you have to know different knots to hold the slippery braid.
e. Color coordination...I like to color coordinate my line with the reels 
f. Knowledge...I am familiar with the limitations and advantages of mono so i don't have a learning curve.
g. The possibility of damage to guides ( i don't know what type is prone to it) from braid.
h. Respect for others....I have read enough that braid will slice through mono lines in crowded conditions like piers and conga lines.
i. I love my fingers...the feed me, the point out things like want others to see, they express my frustration while driving in traffic. both mono and braid will slice you wide open but I think braid is sharper.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

yerbyray said:


> I prefer mono for the following reasons:
> a. Cost vs benefit...I do not want to pay for the learning curve of braid on ny conventionals. One good backlash and I would be hot.
> b. Cost vs benefit 2...Basically the same except for wind knots for my spinners.
> c. Abrasion...The ocean is full of sharp objects (sand, rocks, shells, teeth, and tails) and it is my understanding that braid does not resist cuts all too well.
> ...


Agreed


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

yerbyray said:


> I prefer mono for the following reasons:
> a. Cost vs benefit...I do not want to pay for the learning curve of braid on ny conventionals. One good backlash and I would be hot.
> b. Cost vs benefit 2...Basically the same except for wind knots for my spinners.
> c. Abrasion...The ocean is full of sharp objects (sand, rocks, shells, teeth, and tails) and it is my understanding that braid does not resist cuts all too well.
> ...


They express my frustration while driving in traffic now thats funny!!!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Agree with yerbyray -- along with, I've fished with Mono all my life --- I know what a fish feels like, I know when I'm dragging across a ripple bottom, a soft sand bottom, a rocky bottom --- I like stretch, it gives my Rod and drag time to react when a Pomp's hauling tail North in the suds, then suddenly decides to head south ---- I respect other fisherman and prefer not to damage their line and I appreciate the same out of other fisherman but it doesn't always happen that way. I break off rays so I know my lines capability's ----- I catch plenty of fish, I've tried braid numerous times and it did nothing for me but "T" me off --- I won't even mention the damage braid does to our environment ---- I use Sakuma Crystal and Sufix Tritanium --- River


----------



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

Braid is way to go. Got to roll with technology fellas.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

time and place for both of them


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Maybe one day soon - they'll come out with a very small flexible Stainless Steel Cable - 1000 Lb Test, for you guys - never know with todays technology will bring, scary just how far technology will go ---- Me, I luv to fight(and eat) fish so I'll stick with Mono, by the way --- I have some cane poles dryin on the side of the house, can't wait to go Crappie fishin ---- sometimes the old stuff ain't all that bad --- River


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Interesting, my experience has always been braid is more effected by current and needs more lead to hold down. Even in a reservoir with minimal current I had 2 oz of lead rolling when 1/2 oz always holds with mono.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I went from Cotton to Braided Dacron before mono was even thought of, I used mono on my spinning gear before the new braided lines came on the scene, I'm not going to go backward.
We all have our own preferences. I don't fish piers and if I'm on a boat and someone else has a fish on I get out of the way seems to me that's the right thing to do, but if they don't give me the same respect if they get cut off so be it.


----------



## jeko1958 (Dec 9, 2013)

17# Sufix Tritanium Plus (Hi-Vis Chartreuse) with 20' of 50# Berkley Big Game for a shock leader.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

SmoothLures said:


> Interesting, my experience has always been braid is more effected by current and needs more lead to hold down. Even in a reservoir with minimal current I had 2 oz of lead rolling when 1/2 oz always holds with mono.


 ive always felt i can hold with less weight with mono.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

What if we like both on the same reel?


----------



## Jenkins (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been using braid for line capacity and I think it's more sensitive but this has some good arguments for mono


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Braid, been using it for a decade on spinners... And I literally have no idea what a wind knot is and why others get them. Never had a problem. Braid is stronger and thinner, so I prefer it.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

I've found braid more cost effective because i don't have to change it out every year. Knots are easy, and smaller. Most of the rod guides are tuff enough for braid these days, so no worries there. Never had an abrasion issue, but it does get real deep fast, in these parts so the line doesn't drag on the bottom. The currents rip hard, and braid drifts less(it's thinner). Braid casts further, the hook sets faster, and i like the bite detection better. I bought three big spools(different sizes) several years ago, and believe it will be years before i have to buy more, shelf life seems to be forever….unlike mono. Break offs with a fish are less for me using braid, but break offs with casting might be a little bit more. I'm not certain of the two, is more safer for the environment, concerning what finds it's way left in the ocean, an excellent topic there to explore.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dumbest thing I've head in a while

I use braid only and see no reason to use mono

Braid is ALOT thinner than mono and it cuts through water better.. What braid were you using? 200 pound test? 

How could mono stay better in current?


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

God honestly these braid rumors need to stop.

Mono is not abrasion resistant ... I flounder and sheapshead fish on the kure beach pier and have dragged MANY flounder and sheaps out of a snag or wrapped in a piling and hardly EVER get broke off.

I see mono users get broke of ALOT

You think braid gets windknots? Stop putting it on a Wally World special and get a shimano or daiwa reel, never had wknd knots with either .

There is no learning curve, it's line. It ain't that hard .

I ain't sayin that mono sucks , but stop saying these things about braid when you haven't tried it!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

kayak456 said:


> God honestly these braid rumors need to stop.
> 
> Mono is not abrasion resistant ... I flounder and sheapshead fish on the kure beach pier and have dragged MANY flounder and sheaps out of a snag or wrapped in a piling and hardly EVER get broke off.
> 
> ...


I have tried it on two separate reels that I bought used. One was an Okuma that was braid friendly and the other an Abu that had been jazzed up for braid. Wind knots and backlashes were more frequent. I do think there is a learning curve between the two.

Sure it is more expensive in the beginning and may balance out over the years but I would have to buy different parts to make reels ready for braid.

New knots.....learning curve.

Braid is wonderful and so is Mono. Neither is best just different.

Mono has its downfalls too but I am comfortable with them


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

2/9/2014
Damn.
Still winter.

I am slowing weeding out braid in my fishing line up except for sharking and the small spinners. 
Personal preference. At one point I had it on everything but anchor reels. Mono is cheep. 

Have had both mono and braid cut on pilings and have dragged many flounder off pilings with both. I cut that effected line too. Dont care much for losing fish to save my line. Mono is cheep.
Just get a scuba suit and a nail file and clean up the place.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd rather get wrapped on a big fish with what I use for braided mainline rather than my mono mainline, but regardless all my big reels have a 200lb mono windon, except. It's 400lb on the 12/0. Braid is less abrasion resistant on sandbars, not pier pylons


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I said it earlier and I'll say it again, never heard of a wind knot much less had one. I've been exclusively using braid for over a decade. I haven't had any knot issues or line break issues. I use Power Pro and the stuff is tough as nails. My reels are spinners from Shimano; Baitrunner, Stradic, Sustain and Saragosa. I have one conventional with braid in a TLDIIA. I couldn't be more happy with braid, especially with lures.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yup stick with shimano ,I use stradics, no windknots


----------



## justafisher (Feb 2, 2011)

Mono for me , but I mostly fish with bait and rods that are spiked. Mono definately holds bottom better with less weight. It must be the stretch. Braid has none . I dislike tieing knots in braid, I can do it, it's just unfriendly to work with . 
I used to shark fish with 65lb braid, has since gone to 30lb mono and am just as successful . Without all the hassles of braid.
That said if all I did was throw lures I would probly have a rod rigged with braid.
Braid is a mess for me at night. A tangle in braid is ussually a cut out. 
Birds can't see braid. I've caught a few as they tangle when they hit it.
My wife once caught the tag end of a spool of 30lb power pro in the vacume cleaner, officially ending my interest in braid.
But fish what you enjoy, who cares other guys are using.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't care what others use

Just don't lie about braid


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yup, it's February.....


----------



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

I wanted to pose the same question on the web and got a ton of hits. So I read opinions from "professional" fishermen/women and believe me I left the web more confused about the subject then before. The opions were 50/50 pro and con. For every positive opinion for braid there were equal negatives and the same for mono. Opinions on line performance did not sway me to either line because the opions were about the same pro and con. Conclusion, as with everything, folks experience things differently even when using the same equipment under the same conditions, folks will have a different experience. So until someone events a line that's so revolutionary in that its impact drastically changes the fishing game (don't know what that will be), I'll just stick with what I know. MONO.


----------



## justafisher (Feb 2, 2011)

Who is lying about braid ?


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

yerbyray said:


> I prefer mono for the following reasons:
> a. Cost vs benefit...I do not want to pay for the learning curve of braid on ny conventionals. One good backlash and I would be hot.
> b. Cost vs benefit 2...Basically the same except for wind knots for my spinners.
> c. Abrasion...The ocean is full of sharp objects (sand, rocks, shells, teeth, and tails) and it is my understanding that braid does not resist cuts all too well.
> ...


X2, I tried braid one season, didn't like it. Mono all the way.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

÷2 I could refute all those negative points but don't have time.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> Interesting, my experience has always been braid is more effected by current and needs more lead to hold down. Even in a reservoir with minimal current I had 2 oz of lead rolling when 1/2 oz always holds with mono.


Are you comparing 20 or 30 lb. mono against 20 or 30 braid? I don't think I would like casting a 1/2 oz. with 30 lb. mono. I can reach close to 100 yards with a 2oz. weight to tell the truth I don't think I ever throw anything as light as 1/2oz.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Jersey Hunter said:


> Are you comparing 20 or 30 lb. mono against 20 or 30 braid? I don't think I would like casting a 1/2 oz. with 30 lb. mono. I can reach close to 100 yards with a 2oz. weight to tell the truth I don't think I ever throw anything as light as 1/2oz.


Currents must be a different ball game on the east coast compared to Florida. I used 1/8 often. On the surf 3/4 oz tops.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Where?
Salt - Mono for conventionals, braid for spinners
Jetty - Braid
Freshwater - Clear mono for clear water applications. Braid for pitching in heavy cover.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Kellercl said:


> Currents must be a different ball game on the east coast compared to Florida. I used 1/8 often. On the surf 3/4 oz tops.


With 20 or 30 lb. mono?


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Jersey Hunter said:


> With 20 or 30 lb. mono?


20 lb braid. I only go over 20 lb with live fish as bait. 30 lb Seagar leader connected to my braid line.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Kellercl said:


> 20 lb braid. I only go over 20 lb with live fish as bait. 30 lb *Seagar leader* connected to my braid line.


Oh no the "F" word. A whole nuther can of worms....


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

People don't like fluorocarbon leaders?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Kellercl said:


> People don't like fluorocarbon leaders?


I love the stuff....


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I swear by it, my father in law does now. We fished side by side for 3 days straight, by the second day, after mocking my clear leader, he asked for one. I was catching 4:1 to him using the same bait in the same location. He won't fish without a leader anymore.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nooooooo the "F" word, well this will be a pissing contest but I have to ask 


Does everyone think flourocarbon works or does anyone like it?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I love Fluoro too --- it works - I like it !!


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

River said:


> I love Fluoro too --- it works - I like it !!


I like flouro!


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Suffix Tri and Power Pro. I like them both. Love flouro leaders and rigs!


----------

